# Hen CANT walk?!?!?



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

So I was checking on my chickens today...they have an inside coop and a big run...and one oh my hens was just laying in the door way leading out to the run. Well I looked in on here and she seems to just be taking a break...well tonight I went back out just to make sure she was ok and there she was in the same spot. I finally got in after our jerk rooster flogged the crap outta my leg. And she can't stand on her legs! I have her out and in a god kennel with food and water...but what do you think is going on? I tied to stand her up... But she would just push her legs out and lean to the side! Please let me know if you have any ideas! And no signs of injury! And sorry about the run on words but can't see half this post! Lol


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

And she is alert because once I got her outta the coop and was getting the kennel ready she started flapping her wings to get away and her legs did bend but she couldn't get up!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Spinal? Neurological? Dislocated hip? Tick borne illness? Mareks? Just some thoughts. Guess Mareks would be most common. Any vaccine history?


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well her eyes are normal and is her skin...so it doesn't look like Mareks! Our Rooster has gotten supper aggressive over the past few weeks and I am wondering if he didn't hurt her...this sucks....


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

And her legs still move...she can roll herself over...just can't bear weight!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Examine her pelvis. She may have a bilateral hip subluxation. Wouldn't be legs but hips. 

Just a thought.


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok I will...thanks for the help!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Examine her pelvis. She may have a bilateral hip subluxation. Wouldn't be legs but hips.
> 
> Just a thought.


How would I check this myself? If I can? I know I probably just need to get here to the vet but there isn't any around here and I have two little kids that make it harder! But my son is out of school tomorrow so we may just be making a trip. 
Still hoping that maybe I could get an idea before I spend the money on gas.
Thanks again for the help! Live these chickens but still learning so much!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Put your hands on her body and you should be close. The pelvis is near her rump and where her legs would attach. 

Sometimes wildlife rehab people are very helpful and don't charge to take a look. Sometimes they're know it all idiots so beware and follow your gut instincts. 

I hope you find your answers and both of you are in a better place real soon.


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok thank you again!! I hope so too...just makes me feel so bad for her! But if all goes well then maybe we will have a better relationship...lol


----------

